# fresh install on msi 790a-g46; problems with usb and eth

## r250r

I just built a new pc (AMD FX-8320, MSI 790A-G46, Crucial SSD) and I'm trying to install linux (preferably gentoo) on it.

I have two problems

usb devices (keyboard, mouse, usb stick) do not work once linux has taken over from the bios; live usb sticks fail at the point where the kernel mounts the root fs.

```
usb-2/3 device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb-2/3 device not accepting address 4, error -32
```

Some report that error -32 is related to the IOMMU, but booting with amd_iommu=off made no difference.

ethernet drops 100% of transmitted packets. I think that the r8168 module would fix this, but how would I add it to my boot disk?

----

I've tried the latest minimal gentoo install disk, the latest gentoo live dvd, kubuntu 12.10, the Debian install on my old raid0 array, and a derivative of the ubuntu 10.04 livecd. The 10.04 cd works fine, and all the others have both the usb and ethernet problem. I don't want to do too much with my Debian install, in case I have to go back to my old mobo/cpu.

Any suggestions on where to find/how to assemble a boot disk that functions, and that isn't 2.5 years old?

Windows 7 has no trouble with ethernet or USB, so I doubt that it's a hardware problem.

This is a cross-post from reddit.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

r250r,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Start with System Rescue CD its gentoo based and allows you to follow the handbook with no extra steps.

Your network needs the r8169 kernel module.  It MAY also need a phy module, which if required, must be loaded before r8169.

----------

## r250r

I got gentoo mostly installed (up to step 11) via a chroot from ubuntu. I still have trouble with usb and ethernet when I boot into gentoo, though.

The ethernet doesn't disconnect on its own and doesn't drop packets, but all packets use 'lo' instead of 'eth0', even though it is configured with the correct address, netmask, and gateway:

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="10.155.8.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.155.8.255"

routes_eth0="default via 10.155.8.1"
```

No usb devices work, but linux does notice when I disconnect/reconnect.

I've linked dmesg and my kernel config - they would show up fine in post preview, but got truncated when I hit submit.

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/QbCmQqYP

.config

http://pastebin.com/FYagmUZn

----------

## nix213

I noticed in your dmesg around line 129 it's saying a few irqs (interrupts) are being overridden, and later on says "device not accepting address".   It's just a shot in the dark, but you could try booting with the "pci=nomsi" boot parameter, or maybe "acpi=noirq".  I personally suspect it's an irq thing, but tbh that's just an educated guess.  

As far as your network card, I noticed the line "unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (-2)".   

sorry I couldn't be more help   :Wink: 

----------

